# Breeders



## louis999 (Jul 22, 2005)

Could you reccomend any good ragdoll breeders in the west midlands, with a link if possible, I've been searching and I can't find any. Also if you have any Birman breeders in the west midlands that would be helpful. 
Thanks alot 
louis


----------



## sallyburdett (Jul 19, 2005)

what about a rescue? here is a link for pedigree cat rescue groups and coordinators in the uk?

worth a try if your looking for a new pet. they will also have lists of reputable breeders or be breeders themselves.

another good place to try is your local cat show. google the gccf and have alook at the lists of upcomming shows.

http://www.catchat.org/adoption/pedigree.html

hope this helps

sally


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Ragdoll Breeders I have found doing a quick search...

http://www.onceupona.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
http://www.ragnanimus.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

Birman breeders

Teresa Taylor 
[email protected]  Cattery name - Tamjal

list of some more: http://www.kittenlist.co.uk/index.php?k ... t+Midlands

I would highly recommend reading the "what makes a good breeder" sticky before you consider getting any cat from a breeder. 

Hope that helps

Hayley x x


----------

